# South Africa tax help



## byrneand (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a UK citizen (with UK property if that makes any difference) working in SA on a 3 year visa. I do not intend on staying in South Africa for a duration longer than my work permit allows. 

I pay tax in SA at 40% and have heard mixed stories of people being able to claim a tax rebate for time spent working in foreign countries.

e.g. I spend one week working in USA through the year and earn R1mn per annum, then I am eligible for a tax refund of R1mn x 40% x 1/52 (weeks) = R7,692 rebate.

In total, I spend around 3 months a year working in various countries around the world and so this would be a significant amount.

Can anyone confirm if they have any experience with this matter and if this is in fact the case?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I am in a similar situation and I sent a query to my tax consultant, here's what they replied:

"If you work for a South African company and is 183 days out of the South Africa, included 60 continuous days, then your income will be exempted from South Africa."

I suggest you hire a professional tax consultant, they'll be in a much better position to assess your situation.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

oops just realized that this question was asked ages ago. If you are still here, would like to share your experience?


----------

